

World of Warcraft to go IPv6 - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/world-of-warcraft-to-go-ipv6/1027

======
phlux
This is utterly thinking out my ass, but here is a question I had about IPv6
that I thought I would ask:

Could it make sense to use a network wrapper around some types of objects,
such that each object has an IPv6 address - and all communications between
then occur over IP?

Say you build a distributed app where each component of the app has an IP
wrapper - you can deploy the various components in such a way where the calls
between them occur on IP - this may allow you to deploy an app across multiple
cloud vendors that would otherwise not have the ability to mix and match
services.

Say, you have one vendor that has super cheap storage, and another has a
particular hardware-based feature you want to tak advantage of. Deploy part of
your application across both - linking the components through IPv6 tunnels...

Obviously there are performance issues with this - but it may make it more
secure/resilient if those factors are more important.

E.g. you could have duplicate service components spread across multiple
vendors which would make the overall app much harder to take down in an
outage....

so aside from performance.... what other thoughts would there be against
making core components wrapped which are globally addressable?

